# 'Educate', ...



## ThomasK

I have been thinking of all forms of teaching, education, etc., and I wondered what words you use to translate _educate_ (Lat. educere), and what the origin of that expression is (the metaphor mainly). 

I think of a sentence such as : 
_Parents *educate *their children. _

Eng. : *bring up*
Dutch : *opvoeden* ('to feed up' !)
German: *erziehen* ('to pull [towards a certain goal]')
French: *éduquer*, maybe others ? 

So what words do you use (did you use) ?


----------



## Awwal12

*Russian*:
воспитывать /vosp*i*tyvat'/ smb.; literally - "to upfeed".
Он хорошо воспитан /on khorosh*o* vosp*i*tan/ - he is well-brought-up (literally - "he {is} well upfed").


----------



## ThomasK

Really? I wonder how many more languages will be using this feeding metaphor !


----------



## enoo

Another word in French is "*élever*" (lit. to raise/lift), that is closer to the English "bring up" metaphor.


----------



## ThomasK

Yes, of course, thanks ! I suddenly thought of the origin of _*e-ducate/ é-duquer*_: lead out of something, _de-velop(per)_ ?


----------



## enoo

ThomasK said:


> Yes, of course, thanks ! I suddenly thought of the origin of _*e-ducate/ é-duquer*_: lead out of something, _de-velop(per)_ ?



Éduquer etymology is "lead out", and développer is "uncover" (remove the veil). Maybe this should go in your dis-cover thread  (but the meaning isn't exactly the same).


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, very interesting, and in fact originally Ii wanted to have the two treated together. _Développer_: I'd rather think of unwrapping (but of course, uncover is close).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Parents _educate_ their children
Οι γονείς _εκπαιδεύουν_ τα παιδιά τους
I ɣo'nis _ekpe'ðevun_ ta pe'ðʝa tus
The verb is εκπαιδεύω (ekpe'ðevo), from the ancient ἐκπαιδεύω (ekpai'ðeūō), formed by the preposition ἐκ, ek (from, out, away, thoroughly) + παιδεύω, pai'ðeūō (train and teach, educate, give instruction, correct, discipline, chastise, punish). Εκπαιδεύω lit. means "to bring up from childhood, to train thoroughly".
Colloquially the verb ανασταίνω (ana'steno) is used. _Ανασταίνω_, from the Hellenistic _ἀνιστῶ (ani'st__ō)_ which in Byzantine times became _ἀνισταίνω (ani'steno)_, from the ancient _ἀνίστημι (a'nist__ēmi)->_ _to make someone to stand up, raise up, __restore.

_


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese: _*educar, criar, instruir*_ (the latter refers more specifically to schooling).

_Criar_ can also mean "to create". This world is related to _cria_ (young of an animal, baby animal) and _crioulo_ (creole).


----------



## ThomasK

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> παιδεύω, pai'ðeūō (train and teach, educate, give instruction, correct, discipline, chastise, punish). Εκπαιδεύω lit. means "to bring up from childhood, to train thoroughly".


 
If I am not mistaken *'pais' ('paid-')* is the word for *'child'*. Could I then interpret _ek-paideuein_ as making a child to what it is meant to be ? I mean: could we say that _child_ is the basis of the verb ? 

@Outsider: could you explain _*criar*_ somehow ? Is there some link with French?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> If I am not mistaken *'pais' ('paid-')* is the word for *'child'*. Could I then interpret _ek-paideuein_ as making a child to what it is meant to be ? I mean: could we say that _child_ is the basis of the verb ?


Yes, παῖς is the word for child in ancient Greek. _Παιδεύω_ lit. means "διδάσκω παῖδα" ("to teach a child"). _Ἐκπαιδεύω_ means "to bring up from childhood" (the key is the preposition ἐκ-, ek-. When I hear this preposition, I have the image of an outward or upward movement).


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, Apmoy, but then not *'to child* [a child]' ? Do you have this suffix *-eu- *elsewhere, making a noun into a verb ?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, Apmoy, but then not *'to child* [a child]' ? Do you have this suffix *-eu- *elsewhere, making a noun into a verb ?


Not only a noun into a verb:
Τράπεζα ('trapeza, _f._) is _the table, the dining table_.
Ἐκτράπεζος (ek + trapezos, _m._) is _the banished from the table_.
Λέγω ('leɣō) means _to say, to speak_.
Ἐκλέγω (ek + leɣō) means _to pick out, to select, to choose_.
Λιμία (li'mia, _f._) is _the hunger_.
Ἐκλιμία (ek + li'mia, _f._) is _the exceeding hunger_.
Καλέω, ka'leō [uncontracted]/Καλῶ, ka'lō [contracted] means _to summon, to call_.
Ἐκκαλέω, ek + ka'leō [uncontracted]/ἐκκαλῶ, ek + ka'lō [contracted] means _to call out, call forth, summon forth _(from which ecclesia, ecclesiastes derive).


----------



## apmoy70

I apologise, I just realised you wanted to know about the suffix -ευ and not εκ:
Δουλειά (ðu'ʎa, _f._) is _the job, the hard work_.
Δουλ-εύω (ðu'levo) means _to work_.
Κίνδυνος ('kinðinos, _m._) is _the danger_.
Κινδυν-εύω (kinði'nevo) means _to be in danger_.
Ζήλεια ('zilia, _f._, or colloquially, 'ziʎa, _f._) is _the jealousy_.
Ζηλεύω (zi'levo) means _to be jealous_
etc


----------



## ThomasK

So it used to be very productive, thanks a lot. There is something strange now to me : 
 - _doulos_ is a slave, isn't it? Is working slaving for the Greek ? ;-)
 - _paideueo_ - would you be able to explain the semantic evolution from pais to paideuo ? Is there a step in-between _pais_ and _paideuo_?

_(This is the last question for today. Have a nice week now !)_


----------



## talmid

310110              0137

Hi !

In Hebrew, the words used could be:

 ללמד     =  le-lamed   = to teach

לגדל      =  le-gadel    = to grow or bring up (active form of verb)

לחנך      =   le-khanekh
                  or
                  le-chanech =to educate 
                 ( kh or ch    pronounced as in Scottish "loch" )
                                 or German "verbrechen"  


                Best wishes


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks a lot, Talmid. I am especially interested in a possible metaphor in *'bring up' (gadel, khanekh):* feeding, taking, pushing, anything? Or any other associations of either of them with something else? Is there any difference between the two ?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> So it used to be very productive, thanks a lot. There is something strange now to me :
> - _doulos_ is a slave, isn't it? Is working slaving for the Greek ? ;-)


Since Byzantine times, the Hellenistic δουλεία (ðu'leia, _f._) the word for _slavery_, has become δουλειά (ðu'ʎa, _f._) and has been used interchangeably with the εργασία (erɣa'sia, _f._) to describe _work_.
ðu'ʎa is used more colloquially. However that doesn't mean that we also use δοῦλος ('ðulos, _m._, the word for _slave_) as _the worker_. 
Note that, δουλεία (ðu'leia _f._, ðu'lia _f._, in modern Greek) is still the word for _slavery_ and is used coinstantaneously with δουλειά (ðu'ʎa, _f._). They describe different practices though.


ThomasK said:


> _(This is the last question for today. Have a nice week now !)_


Thanks, you too

[ʎ] is a palatal lateral approximant


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks again ! I guess the pais-question is way too speculative, but comment is still welcome !


----------



## sakvaka

In *Finnish* it would be _kasvattaa_: _vanhemmat kasvattavat lapsiaan._

The verb literally means "to grow sth" and is the causative derivation of _kasvaa_ (to grow). Other options include _opettaa _(to teach < _oppi_ tuition), _kouluttaa_ (to educate < _koulu_ school) and _valistaa _(to enlighten).


----------



## ThomasK

Growing: interesting. 

In my Flemish dialect we use *'kweken'* (to [make] grow), the same word we use for plants. The other ones are too specific, I think, when we refer to children's general education.


----------



## talmid

020210    0257

Hi, ThomasK! 

I must tell you that Hebrew is not my mother tongue, so I could be mistaken.

However, my sense is that to include the " feeding, taking, pushing, etcetera " which you mention, I personally would  select:   לגדל = le-gadel 

I am curious to see whether a native Hebrew speaker will confirm or refute my suggestion

Best wishes


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks. I understand you can link _le-gadel_ with another word with the same stem.


----------

